# Favourite Dvorak Slavonic Dances



## Merl

Yeah, I know it's a well-worn warhorse but I did a search and no-one has done this particular thread so here goes. I have quite a few sets of the Slavonic Dances but I usually return to Szell, Kubelik and Neumann (all great). What is / are your go-to recording(s)?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Vaclav Talich did a wonderful version with the Czech Philharmonic (natch). The sound is dated, but the _joie de vivre_ of the musicmaking is irresistible.


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> Yeah, I know it's a well-worn warhorse but I did a search and no-one has done this particular thread so here goes. I have quite a few sets of the Slavonic Dances but I usually return to Szell, Kubelik and Neumann (all great). What is / are your go-to recording(s)?


I do love all those, Kubelik is very special.


----------



## Merl

Segerstam's set gets an outing occasionally too because it's lovely. I even played Farrer and the RPO's 'extremely lively' set in the car last week. It's crass, noisy and lacks subtlety but there's no doubting it's an invigorating account.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Animal the Drummer said:


> Vaclav Talich did a wonderful version with the Czech Philharmonic (natch). The sound is dated, but the _joie de vivre_ of the musicmaking is irresistible.


Agree completely. I have the very early Urania vinyl lp recordings by Talich of the Slavonic Dances, which sound considerably better than the later re-issues. As fine as Szell's renditions are, they do not possess the idiomatic feeling and charm Talich brings to these pieces.


----------



## gardibolt

Szell was my imprint version so I have a strong fondness for it, but yeah I have to go with Kubelik.


----------



## Marsilius

Animal the Drummer said:


> Vaclav Talich did a wonderful version with the Czech Philharmonic (natch). The sound is dated, but the _joie de vivre_ of the musicmaking is irresistible.


Talich's performances were filmed and are available on DVD.


----------



## Granate

I tried these works for the first time during yesterday's workout, and I didn't think they were the best occasion, or that I still don't get into classical folklore.

I listened to the two opuses recorded by Antal Doráti in Minneapolis. But listening to excerpts of the first dance in Spotify, I liked Neumann Czech Philharmonic, Doráti Bamberg and especially Ivan Fischer Budapest. What do you think it's best to do to enjoy this work?


----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


> I listened to the two opuses recorded by Antal Doráti in Minneapolis. But listening to excerpts of the first dance in Spotify, I liked Neumann Czech Philharmonic, Doráti Bamberg and especially Ivan Fischer Budapest. What do you think it's best to do to enjoy this work?


Stick with the Czech Philharmonic recordings - there are several of them. I listened to the Neumann a couple of days ago, and thought it was splendid. My other favorite is Karel Sejna's, but it may be hard to find.


----------



## Haydn man

I have to add my recommendation along with others for the Kubelik version
Had this for many years and whilst not something I return to often it is always enjoyable when I do


----------



## Kiki

Šejna, definitely. Merl's fault, entirely.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Kubelik is a God, you won't get a better recommendation.

However, these are such fresh and invigorating pieces, that there are few duffs that I know of. Any of the Czech masters - Talich, Sejna, Neumann, Bělohlávek - are excellent.

There emphatically is not a Czech monopoly on these pieces, but nobody beats them!!


----------



## Heck148

Dvorak Slavonic Dances are a treasure trove of wonderful melodies, lively rhythms,. colourful music...
I have the Sejna/CzPO complete Dances, both volumes....very fine, and played with that characteristic sparkle and lilt that the Czech musicians produce so splendidly.
for dance selections- I like Reiner/VPO and Szell/Cleveland


----------



## Taplow

I'm afraid the Slavonic Dances have not figured too highly in my list of works to explore deeply. I listen to them rarely, and so have only one complete recording, the COE with Harnoncourt. But looking at the previous posts, I guess I should probably at least try the Kubelik.

But it seems he recorded them twice - once with the Vienna Phil, and once with the Bayersiche Rundfunk. Is it only the BR that is worth a listen?


----------



## CnC Bartok

Taplow said:


> I'm afraid the Slavonic Dances have not figured too highly in my list of works to explore deeply. I listen to them rarely, and so have only one complete recording, the COE with Harnoncourt. But looking at the previous posts, I guess I should probably at least try the Kubelik.
> 
> But it seems he recorded them twice - once with the Vienna Phil, and once with the Bayersiche Rundfunk. Is it only the BR that is worth a listen?


Either Kubelik, to be honest. But the Bavarian set has the edge, as it's stereo (not that I'd really care, unimportant for Talich and Sejna anyway!), and at that stage of his collaboration with the orchestra, they were fully attuned to his "Czechness"! And the playing shows such wonderful virtuosity, they even out-Berlin the Berlin PO in the symphonies on the same label.

Not Kubelik, this is the one I'd .......just..... put top of the list:


----------



## wkasimer

CnC Bartok said:


> Either Kubelik, to be honest. But the Bavarian set has the edge, as it's stereo (not that I'd really care, unimportant for Talich and Sejna anyway!),


Sejna is stereo, isn't it?


----------



## CnC Bartok

wkasimer said:


> Sejna is stereo, isn't it?


You are absolutely correct, 1959.

Mon mauvais, mein schlecht, muj spatny.


----------



## Merl

I started this thread 4 years ago and still love those mentioned but Sejna is also a big fave these days. I have multiple recordings but one that seems to polarise opinions is Harnoncourt's 'not for the faint-hearted' set (which i also have). What do others think of this recording?


----------



## Dirge

I favor the piano four hands version over the orchestral version, with Brendel & Klien [Vox '59] being my go-to set (despite the extreme stereo separation of the recording).


----------



## Kiki

Merl said:


> I started this thread 4 years ago and still love those mentioned but Sejna is also a big fave these days. I have multiple recordings but one that seems to polarise opinions is Harnoncourt's 'not for the faint-hearted' set (which i also have). What do others think of this recording?
> 
> View attachment 147848


I have only a few - Kubelik x 2, Šejna (your fault, thank you!) and Harnoncourt. Like them all, although Šejna stands out. Can't imagine how one could mess up the Slavonic Dances. The Harnoncourt may be a bit too festive/symphonic and perhaps not relaxed enough for some folks, but I'm only guessing, and as I said I like it.


----------



## Taplow

Kiki said:


> The Harnoncourt may be a bit too festive/symphonic and perhaps not relaxed enough for some folks, but I'm only guessing, and as I said I like it.


I also derive enjoyment from the Harnoncourt. Not sure what can be polarising about it, but then I don't really have a yardstick (or metre rule if you prefer) to judge it by.


----------



## Merl

Taplow said:


> I also derive enjoyment from the Harnoncourt. Not sure what can be polarising about it, but then I don't really have a yardstick (or metre rule if you prefer) to judge it by.


Some believe its too quick / in your face.


----------

